# Lehman's Corn Cutter?



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

We put up 27 quarts of sweetcorn today and my hand is killing me from cutting if off the cob with a paring knife. Has anyone here used the Lehman's Corn Cutter? Does it work well? I keep thinking there must be a better way.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

That is the same cutter my mother used for years with great results (from my perspective anyway). It didn't come from Lehmans (you could buy them at the Big Apple grocery store back then), but it looks like the same thing. I'd take a look at you local old fashioned hardware store before ordering from Lehmans, you might get a better price. Look in the canning section.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a good idea. I have a few of those old places to choose from. I may have to blow the dust off of it, but I'll bet they have one. LOL


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Christine,

See if you can borrow one first I have one and havent quite gotten the knack of it yet, I keep trying just in case I get better with it. I got mine at the feed store.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

They work great! and mine did not come from Lehman's, but it's just like it.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

We just put up over 100 qts of corn over the 4th of July weekend, and what worked best for cutting the corn off the cob was the electric knife. It was fast and it was better at getting the whole kernel off the cob rather than mangling it.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I have one that is similar to the one at lehmans and as used2becool13 says I haven't gotten the knack of it. I can cut corn off faster with a knife.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have a wooden one similar to this, didn't come from Lehmans though. We have 3 that have been used by my grandma and mom for years. I don't like it for cutting whole kernal but love it for cream style. For my whole kernal I use a cheap mandoline (spelling wrong I am sure). I usually cut off my whole kernal and then scrap the cobs with this one for cream style.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I second the use of the electric knife. It is exceptionally fast, neat, thorough, and most important safe for your fingers.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've used a corn cutter like that for many years and it works good. But I really have found the electric knife is great. And I got it off ebay.


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had mine for probably 15-20 years and we love it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Canning Girl said:


> We just put up over 100 qts of corn over the 4th of July weekend


!! I see where you get your name!! I don't do 100 qts. of anything (except maybe potatoes this year), our corn isn't even ready yet.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Doing the corn was a lot of fun. We had about 8 adults and several kids helping, and we made two teams on either side of the sink. While it was hard work, there is something about the whole family working together toward a common goal that warms my heart. Oh, and we probably put up 900 or so quarts of various things in the 3 weeks that I visited my mom and dad. Now I'm starting the canning at my house.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The one we use is similar to Lehman's type but wood. It's "Lee's Corn Cutter" and probably dates from the 1970s. I think that it's longer than Lehman's at 17" overall. All metal parts are stainless and still as sharp as when we bought it. Still have the original plastic sleeve to store it in. 

Martin


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I read on another forum to use the electric knife in conjunction with a bundt pan. Just pop the ear of corn in the hole in the center of the pan - as you cut, all the corn will fall into the pan.

I haven't tried this yet - but just passing on the tip.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I see that Lee is still making the original just as it was 70 years ago. A buck more than Lehman's but you might find it at True Value or similar hardware stores. 

www.leemfgco.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2

It's depicted as a two hand operation but only need one. Set the long end down into a large kettle and it's one hand. Five passes clean an ear. Went through 44 ears in about 10 minutes this afternoon.

Martin


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Our local Ace Hdwe. has the nice plastic ones on sale for $5.99 right now. These are especially handy if your corn is a little too full as the cream corn doesn't show the lower quality like cut off corn does.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> I see that Lee is still making the original just as it was 70 years ago. A buck more than Lehman's but you might find it at True Value or similar hardware stores.
> 
> www.leemfgco.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2
> 
> ...


Oooh, I see several things I want. It's gonna cost me more than a buck extra. :smiley-laughing013: Thanks for the link.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought one from pampered chef. It doesn't look like that. It holds in your hand and goes down the cob. I love love love it. I did 9 qts. of corn in 15 min. with it. It was so nice. It cost me around $8. I held it over the bowl and didn't lose too much splattering out onto the counter.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.pineapplecutterfactory.com/

This guy had a great corn cutter at a great price. Buy 2 and save on shipping. 
30 Seconds had 4 ears done. They're cheap. 

The Pineapple corer is THE BEST!!!! I use that thing religiously!

If any of you can pineapple you CAN'T be without this tool! There are 3 or 4 different types, but this concentric saw blade on one handle is the BEST. If you do can pineapple, scrub the pineapple first with soap and a brush. Clean it real good. Then, once you've cored it out, squeeze the skins and you'll get tons of juice out of it. It's hell on your hands, but the skins have LOTS of juice. Then you just strain the juice and use it for canning the pineapple in it's own juice. Lasts for YEARS without any change - even in clear jars.


----------

